# Bismark Blue First Spawn



## mustangs (Nov 21, 2005)

I have 8 brand new babies from my Bismark Blues. Now if I can just get my Mpimbwes to spawn. Just thought I'd share and ask for ideas on the Mpimbwes. They are in a 220 at 78 degrees with 2 emperor 400's, 30% water change weekly, fed Krill, earthworms, earthworm pellets, and HBH pellets. Any ideas.
Thanks,


----------



## tmoore (Jan 12, 2006)

How old are your fronts? How big was the female that held?


----------



## mustangs (Nov 21, 2005)

I've had them for about a year and the females are all around 6-7 inches.


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats on the Bismark  My buddy has a colony of WC Mobas that won't breed


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

any news


----------



## mustangs (Nov 21, 2005)

I got another Bismark Blue holding right now. The fry are around 3/4 inch and doing very well. I'm picking up 10 F1 Mobas this weekend. Still no luck with the Mpimbwe Blues, but I just got rid of all of the Malawian Male peacocks that were in the tank with them.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

tropheus duboisi breeder said:


> ...My buddy has a colony of WC Mobas that won't breed


Isn't that pretty typical for Mobas?

CYL,
Russ


----------



## mustangs (Nov 21, 2005)

5 more baby Bismark Blues. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Did you let her hold or did you strip right away? I have a WC Bismark female with a huge mouthful, but want to let her hold for awhile. How long did yours hold for?


----------

